# Problemas con la simlacion de conversor ac dc en proteus



## randymaiden (Jun 17, 2009)

buena s amigos como estan monte un  conversor ac dc en proteus pero el osciloscopio no me muestra la grafica q deberia dar no se si es un problema con la tierra pero unicamente obtengo un a señel diferente a al q deberia obtener y he tratado de simular el cto con pspice per es muy extraño y para  colmo estoy usando la version estudiante q tiene un alibreri reducida si me pudieran ayudar a solventar esta falla y ayudarme a graficar en pspice si tienen algun manual por fa


----------

